# Der schnellste VMware Server der Welt: Was haltet Ihr davon?



## Ansem89 (2. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vor kurzem habe ich folgenden Artikel gefunden:



> Köln, 31. Juli 2012 Bereits im Februar 2011 überzeugte der Bull novascale bullion Server im inter-nationalen SPECvirt_sc2010 Benchmark als schnellster VMware-Server der Welt. Jetzt legt Bull die Lat-te nochmals höher und bestätigt die Überlegenheit: Ausgestattet mit insgesamt *160 Intel® Xeon® E7-Cores und 4 Terabyte RAM *erreichte novascale bullion im Juli 2012 eine Peak-Performance von 4.110 SPECint®_rate2006 und ist damit mit Abstand der schnellste Intel-basierte Server für kommerzielle Workloads. Das nächstschnellste Mitbewerbersystem erreicht lediglich einen Wert von 2.180 SPECint®_rate2006.
> Virtualisierungsspezialist. Als weltweit einziges System, das speziell für strategische Virtualisierungsprojekte entwickelt wurde, ermöglicht novascale bullion den sicheren parallelen Betrieb mehrerer geschäftskritischer Anwendun-gen auf einer einzigen Hardwareplattform und ist damit die erste Wahl für den Aufbau von privaten Cloud-Infrastrukturen.



Hierzu auch der Link zur Originalmeldung.

Aus technischer Sicht finde ich sowas wirklich interesant, man muss sich das mal vor Augen führen: 160 Kerne und 4TB RAM.

Aber meint Ihr, dass man so etwas braucht bzw. wie seht ihr das und wisst ihr was mit dem SPECint-Wert anzufangen?

Ich hoffe, dass das reicht um einen Diskussion zu starten.


----------



## Timsu (2. August 2012)

Das sind doch aber viele einzelne PCs.
Wie sind die denn vernetzt?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (2. August 2012)

Das sind keine P(ersonal)C(omputer)s.


----------



## Ansem89 (2. August 2012)

Ne, ich denke nicht, dass das kleine Computer sind. Laut dem Artikel sind die ja über Quick Path Interconnect miteinander verbunden.


----------



## Timsu (2. August 2012)

Das müssen aber mehrere sein.
E7 unterstützt nur 8 Sockel


----------



## Ansem89 (2. August 2012)

Kannst du mal den Link dazu posten? Denn das war mir bisher nicht bewusst. Ist das echt so?


----------



## Toffelwurst (2. August 2012)

Clustering heißt das Zauberwort.


----------



## Ansem89 (2. August 2012)

Ich habe mal nach xQPI und BCS gesucht und bin auf ein Dokument gestoßen, dass scheinbar die Architektur erklärt:

https://www.matse.rz.rwth-aachen.de/dienste/public/show_document.php?id=8044

Laut dem Dokument werden die System über einen sogenannte Bull Coherence Switches miteinander verbunden. Und xQPI steht für Extended Quick Path Interconnect.


----------



## Timsu (2. August 2012)

Mich erstaunt aber, dass im Vergleich zur CPU nur so wenig RAM verbaut wurde.
Vorallendingen da bei Virtualisierung mehr der RAM gebraucht wird und VMware lizensiert doch glaube ich nach Cores, oder?


----------



## Ansem89 (2. August 2012)

Vielleicht kann die Virtualisierung ja nicht mehr. Ist doch meistens so, dass die Software das Vehikel, Hardware, nicht immer 100% nutzen kann, weil es schlicht und einfach "noch" nicht optimiert ist.

Aber 25,6GB quasi pro Kern ist doch mehr als ausreichend .

Ich kenne mich mit VMware ein wenig aus und die haben ein Feature, dass sich Transparent Page Sharing nennt. Damit kannst du den Speicherbedarf ein wenig senken.


----------



## ali-992 (10. August 2012)

Ansem89 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann die Virtualisierung ja nicht mehr. Ist doch meistens so, dass die Software das Vehikel, Hardware, nicht immer 100% nutzen kann, weil es schlicht und einfach "noch" nicht optimiert ist.
> 
> Aber 25,6GB quasi pro Kern ist doch mehr als ausreichend .
> 
> Ich kenne mich mit VMware ein wenig aus und die haben ein Feature, dass sich Transparent Page Sharing nennt. Damit kannst du den Speicherbedarf ein wenig senken.



Ein Prozessor hat 8 bis 10 Kerne. Also nur 3 bis 2,5GB pro Kern.


----------

